# Diploma In Computer Science



## rajeshkumarkotha

Hi ,

There is a gap of 20 years in my education. After my 10 completion in 1998, I have joined Diploma in 2015 and completed in 2018 in studied in Evening regular college. 

I am having career experience about 13 years

For the above am I eligible to work in Australia or Canada? or in any abroad location?

Please suggest

Regards,

Rajesh


----------

